# Halloween pranks?



## Spooky Chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

I play a lot of pranks around April Fools day. I'm sure quite a few of you do also. I'm wondering if anyone has any good pranks that they do during the Halloween season. I'm talking about a big anual prank that you only do once a year around Halloween. Kind of a grand finale after all the little pranks during the year. Pranksters unite! Let's share some ideas!


----------



## Hooded Demon (Aug 17, 2003)

One of my favorite tricks to play on those little rascals is to dress up like a dummy, sit on the front porch, and wait for them to show up. 

The way to pull this off is to make yourself look as much like a dummy as possible.

A few tips for this:

1. Wear gloves backwards or lopsided.
2. Stick newspaper out of every hole in the clothing you can. 
3. Keep your head slumped over.
4. Don't move!
5. Put shoes at the bottom of the pant legs and put them in a way that it would be impossible for
your feet to turn.




Lick my teeth


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

To add on to Hooded Demon's ideas:

6. Put a thin layer of crumpled newspaper between your body and the costume. That way, anyone who pokes at you will be convinced that you're only a newspaper stuffed dummy.

7. Put out an actual stuffed dummy from the first thirty days of October. On Halloween, pull out the stuffing and wear the dummy's clothes. Alternately, you can terrorify visitors in costume one year, and then use it as a stuffed dummy the next year. Everyone will be so wary of the dummy that you'll be able to sneak up on them...

8. Set up a few dummies that use oscillating fans to move their heads. Dress up in a costume and move your head in a motion similar to that of an oscillating fan.

I've never done any Halloween pranks, although I was a terror on April Fool's Day when I was a little kid. I'd wake up early and booby-trap the entire house.


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*Hey Hood! Good to see you here, welcome to my Halloween home--fun place huh?

My son, who is in the Navy--LOVEs to pull that prank. It's gotta be his favorite! He also tries to look as much like a dummy as he can. He's about 6' tall and thin, so he does alot of stuffing for a good effect. We also have put out a dummy on the proch days in advance, then he puts on the dummies mask and dresses like him--It works GREAT!*

"The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this, a cold and death filled night!"


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

My favorite Halloween prank was to wait for the most recent of my ex-wives to go into the bathroom and close the door, at which time I'd put on a particularly gruesome monster mask and press my face against it. As soon as she'd open the door, she'd find this monster face right in hers and scream her head off. No matter how many times I did this, it always worked. Which means it was either a good prank, or she personified the term "dumb blonde."

Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*Good thing she already did her business before she opened the door aye David? LOL*

"The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this, a cold and death filled night!"


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey ATM that's a clever idea about the oscillating fan dummies. they'd never see that comming!!!

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at http://www.halloweenforum.com/photo_album_view.asp?cname=Main+Album&mid=416&cid=1007


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

LMAO! Ye gots that right, Wicked!


Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## Specterkev (Aug 17, 2003)

I've dressed as a dummy every year works like acharm


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

My ex WAS a dummy full time, and it didn't work for her (or me) at all!

Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## LostboY (Aug 21, 2003)

A while ago some friends and I dressed like Ninja, and hid around the yard...approaching from *behind* people, driving them *towards* the house/gate does MUCH more dammage mentally...(nowhere to 'flee' to ) 

LosT


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

I built a 4 by 8 sign at the end of my parking lot, it was white with black lettering, featuring a life-sized painted figure wearing a black cape and hood, the face was a white oval.
I used to dress in the black cape/hood outfit for all of my tours, I would stand infront of the sign with a piece of white cardboard attached to my face, with just pin holes to see out of, people drive passed my house alot, the sign got stuck in their minds as "normal" or something expected.
They would pull up at night, car headlights right on me, wouldn't realise it was me standing there in 3-D intil I would walk up behind them as they were ringing my doorbell!
Anyone else like to hide in plain sight?
The reactions can be very memorable!

"My Insanity is well-respected, until they wiggle free and become a stringer for a tabloid"


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

I would be dressed up in a coustume and put myself in between two of my corpse props.The TOTS would come up and try to decided which was was real or not.When they got close enough,I'd jump up and scream as the TOTS would be running down the driveway.So far I've been lucky enough NOT to get punched out!

rod spain


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Well, here's a little prank my friend Charlie came up with that I used at a Halloween bash at one of the local pubs one year. I bet this beautiful girl who was dressed up like Elvira a dollar that I could kiss her without ever touching her. She said "that's impossible. Okay, I'll bet you a dollar that you can't."

So I reached over and kissed her, then handed her the dollar. "You're right," I said with an evil grin.

Works every time. All you married guys should try it on your wives, though. They might not understand the spirit of a really good Halloween gag if you turn around and try it on the lovely Elvira next to YOU instead!

Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Do we have to try it on OUR WIVES,DAVID??!!LOL.

rod spain


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

As told to me: A guy from Rockford, Illinois made himself a flesh-colored bladder with a control switch and secretly piped aerosal source to inflate this piece-of-and- neck-and-face.
He went to an outdoor Halloween party, mixed with everyone, had a drink in his hand when he said, "Oh, I don't feel so good!"
Then pushed the buttom in his pocket to inflate the facial bladder-piece.
Two women jumped right over a 5 ft high cyclone fence to get away from him!

"My Insanity is well-respected, until they wiggle free and become a stringer for a tabloid"


----------



## GRACIE (Sep 26, 2003)

hi


----------



## GRACIE (Sep 26, 2003)

GET UP AT MID NIGTH AND GO TO YOUR NEXT STORE NEIBORS HOUSE AND PUT AND SCARY MASK ON AND RING THE DOOR BELL AND SAY YOU NEED A BANNA FOR A SCIENCE EXPERIMENT AND THEY SHOULD BE SCARED WHEN THEY OPEN THE DOOR IT IS VERY FUNN AND FUNNY


----------



## Spooky Chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

Well,,, This would scare the hell out of me!


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

I was thinking of putting on my stilts with a long cloak.
I would build a column to sit on and as the TOTs passed by, I stand up (a full 8 foot) and follow!
What fun!![]

I am not ugly! That's just my Halloween costume, I do however wear it all year!


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Yeah, noahbody. That would be great fun...until one of the little darlings kicked one of the stilts out from under you!

Ouch!



Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## GRACIE3 (Sep 27, 2003)

HIDE IN THE BUSHES AND WAIT FOR LITTLE KIDS TO COME BYE AND SCARE THEM THEN RUN BEFORE THERE MOM COMES


JOSH GRACIE


----------



## GRACIE3 (Sep 27, 2003)

WHEN NO ONE IS LOOKIN AT YOU THROW AN EGG REALLY HIGH IN THE AIR AND RUN

JOSH GRACIE


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*JOSH! Why are you yellin'? We all read just fine.*

The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this a cold and death filled night!


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

My ear's hurt.

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/photo_album_view.asp?cname=2002+home+haunt&mid=416&cid=1013


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*My BRAIN hurts! LOL*

The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this a cold and death filled night!


----------



## Spooky Chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

Did you guy's say something? I can't hear???


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

I don't think I can even hear myself talk!!

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/photo_album_view.asp?cname=2002+home+haunt&mid=416&cid=1013


----------



## GRACIE3 (Sep 27, 2003)

wicked is my typeing better now

JOSH GRACIE


----------



## Sirus (Sep 17, 2003)

better, but i think u already did the damage

-Sirus Squire, the Vampire Hunter

PS-Can anyone reccomend a name for team of bounty hunters? If you do, plz pm me. thnx!


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

WHAT?WHAT?I CAN'T HEAR YOU???!!I'M BLIND!I'M BLIND!NAAAA!

rod spain


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*Much better Josh, Thanx!*

The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this a cold and death filled night!


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

Uh Rod, you can't hear, your blind?

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at here in this forum


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Say, can offer you folks some Prozak? Especially you, Josh. And Rod, I'm over here, dude. Just follow my voice.

Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## Apex Fear (Sep 28, 2003)

I think my favorite was one I witnessed not did....
We took my kids and nephews TOTing and there was one house that had a mini haunted house in the basement the kids went through to get their reward. At the end was a make-shift coffin with the candy bowl on top. My 5 year old nephew was the first up to it, he went straight for the candy as he got it in his hand a "vampire" sat up in the coffin. The boy was backing away quickly and threw the candy back at the bowl screaming " I'm sorry! Go back to sleep!" I was just behind him I laughed til I cried!


Later,
Apex Fear


----------



## sheepies666 (Sep 22, 2003)

For several years we put out standing dummies dressed in black robes with skull gloves on, a skull mask and holding one of those plastic scythes you can pick up cheap. One year we substituted one of the dummies with my friend dressed exactly the same. He has a talent for standing stalk still for hours. One little brat came up to our house and was mouthing off about how it was all fake and he wasn't scared. When he walked down the driveway, I told my friend "get this one", so as the kid walked by, he brought down the scythe. LOL! You should have seen the kid RUN! He ran all the way down the street screaming!!!! It was a blast. He also managed to creep a bunch of people out, including some adults who thought that he was another statue, lol.


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

That exact same scare got me in a Knott's Scary Farm maze called "Trail of Jack the Ripper." It was supposed to be a scene of three of Jack's Victims standing in coffins. The make up on all these three sliced and diced babes was so good I knew it had to be a static scene. So when one of them jerked forward and waved a bloody stump in my face, I almost went through a wall!

Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

I went to our Haqlloween Spirit store to get a couple of small props and what I thought was a standing skull warrior dressed in black turned out to be a cashier.All the guy did was make one step towards me when I wasn't paying attention,scare the pee out of me for a second.Then I got him with my fake chainsaw!

rod spain


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

well my favorite Prank is ......
too get all crazy weild a very large AX and refuse to cook, clean, or do anyone's LAundry!!!!!

oh wait.... you said, Halloween, right?
I do this on a daily basis. oops, Sorry

"CRAZED HOUSEWIFE IN FLORIDA"

morticia

"Does this scare you?"
SM- 
little shop 
of horrors


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

If I didn't cook clean or do laundry I'd end up like one David's ex wives!

rod spain


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Oh, one of my ex's did laundry. I know cause I stuffed her in the dryer before I left!


Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Did you push the other one in the oven?

rod spain


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Nah, she'd destroyed that earlier making Hamburger Helper every night!


Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

That's it Mr! Hamburger Helper for you!!!!!!!!! lots and lots of it, yummmmmmm always...Hamburger Helper, every night...that's all you get.

"Does this scare you?"
SM- 
little shop 
of horrors


----------



## GRACIE3 (Sep 27, 2003)

Do not put gay jokes down please

JOSH GRACIE


----------



## Di-Ellen (Aug 27, 2003)

Last week I dressed up in my witch mask, my black hat with the grey hair sewn into it, and my black skirt and sweater. When the school bus rolled up, I jumped out from behind a tree. Now, I honestly thought that the kids would be like "Hardy Hardy Har Har" thinking it wasn't scary at all. But, to my absolute surprise, you could probably hear the screaming in the next town over!!!!!!! Even the driver screamed...it's a wonder I didn't get run over! I almost peed with delight! [}]

Dark Gardener


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

Gracie what are you talkin about? gay jokes? We've been doing fine here at our forum and we have fun. We make fun of ourselves more than anyone else. We have all kind's here and accept them all. Sorry if you've misunderstood. Typing is alway's cold and incensitive.

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at here in this forum


----------



## Di-Ellen (Aug 27, 2003)

I would never put a gay joke down...I think they're quite funny!

Dark Gardener


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

I'll betcha make your husband eat hamburger helper too, don'tcha? Oh, I'm sorry. I wasn't going to talk to you since I give you the creeps.

Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*I really think I must have seriously miss something here.....Creepy gay hamburger helper?? WHA? And we don't even have a Lucy anywhere ta do some esplainin'*

The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this a cold and death filled night!


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Personnally I'd rather have hamster helper!I had 32 of those suckers running around my house after they bred when my wife and daughter decided they could bring it to themselves to feed them to my wife's SNAKE!

rod spain


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

heheheehehhehe You know Rod...we were going to do that also. The snake mysteriously escaped last winter (Yellow Rat Sanke) I guess getting fed a nice big juicey mouse wasn't good enough for him! geeesh, some animals, you know?

Hamster Helper.... I believe you just cam up with a new name for that Sh*t around my house. 

David might like it beeter with a little hamster instead of CAT.

Morticia



SARAH::"I'll be the Victim!!!"

WEDNESDAY's REPLY:: "ALL YOUR LIFE"- 

**Addams FAMILY VALUES**


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

When my 18 year old was about 10,my wife and her wanted a baby ball python.We got it from a reptile propigator(wholesaler)who sold me a new born.We took it home and set up a terrarium and put in a "pinkie"mouse.the mouse started beating the snake up.so the snake refused to eat,so I called the guy back and the guy said,"ya gotta force feed it!"HAVE YOU EVER TRIED TO FORCE FEED A SNAKE????!!!So I tried,the snake GAGGED on the pinkie and as I put the snake back in the terrarium,it got REALLY pissed off and started to strike the glass to try and get to me.Anyhow since "pinkies"cost about 2.50 a pop,my wife and my daughter got the hair brained idea to get a male and a female hamster and make baby food for the snake.Well wife & child fell in love with the "cute" little hamsters,next thing you know males jump into female cages,get em pregnant....32 hamster later!We finally got rid of them!

rod spain


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

Rod,
Ball python's are notoriously picky eaters. We did have one starve himself to death 

The fuzzies use to play with him...crawl all over him ect; :::Rolls EYES::: no more ball pythons.

We got a yellow rat snake last year on a capture pretty tame for a wild snake. Now, that sucker would hit a mouse less then 10 seconds into the cage. He was a PIG!!!! then he escaped, LOL.....


BTW, one hi we'll do it Gracie... we maybe crazy but we are NOT DEAF.
Morticia.


*******************
Buffy: What the hell are you doing? 
Spike: I thought they were demons. 
Buffy: Way to go with the keen observiness, Jessica Fletcher.
~BtVS~


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

What escaped? The mouse, the pig or the snake?

And Josh Gracie proves the point that young people get hi way too often! Hehehehehe

Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

BWHAHAHAHAHHA

The SNAKE.



*******************
Buffy: What the hell are you doing? 
Spike: I thought they were demons. 
Buffy: Way to go with the keen observiness, Jessica Fletcher.
~BtVS~


----------



## Raef_Wolfe (Oct 1, 2003)

Here's something my cousin did once. He lives in a very remote area and things take about 5 years before people there acually know what is going around  And it takes them about a month to forget 

Anyway. He decided to have a little 'treat bar' for candy, cause some kids couldn't eat peanuts and the like. Some teenagers not in costume came up, wanted some candy, and he offered them...pop rocks and soda. And they took it. They didn''t come back after that 

I am but a wolf inside


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

All I can picture is that classic classroom scene in "Urban Legend!" That'll teach the little creeps!


Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

The only time I've done a prank was to chase the kids away from my parents house with a chainsaw and a hockey mask on. I had the kid next door play like he was a trick or treater and I'd always catch him with the chain saw and cut his forearm with it. Of course it was fake blodd with a squirt bottle and hose attachment, and I took the chain off from the chain saw. All the kids knew was the chain saw was running. They couldn't tell there was no chain on it...hehe. There were several kids who had to go home, and get out of their wet costumes... [}]


----------



## Solitary Ronin (Oct 11, 2003)

BEST PRANK EVER MAKE SOME SMOKE BOMBS AND HIDE BY SOME ONES DOOR WHEN THEY OPEN THE DOOR TO GIVE THE KIDDIES THERE CANDY LIGHT ONE AND TOSS IT IN THE DOOR AND RUN LIKE HELL! HIDES IN THE BUSHES AT I DISTANCE AND WATCH SMOKE SPEW OUT OF THE WINDOWS AND PPL RUN OUT OF THE HOUSE MAKE SURE TO GET AWAY BEFOR THE COPS GET THERE![}]

The cantankerous bastard him self- Solitary Ronin


----------



## Kota Reliquary (Sep 18, 2003)

Well, I don't know if this idea should be posted under "Props" or "Pranks," but I can assure you it is a can't miss. Being a "Halloweenie", my house in October is full of tilted pictures on walls, spider webs, dismembered bodies, etc. It was a given. Even the funeral home scene in the formal living room (complete with a toe-pincher coffin) didn't seem to faze the TOTers...I had to up the ante. One year we quickly set up this prop: A long cardboard box with an arm-sized hole was set atop a low, sturdy plastic table. An inexpensive black cloth (also with an arm-sized hole) draped everything. Inside the cardboard box was the TOT candy, along with assorted body parts (hands, brains, etc.) We took one of my husband's old white dress shirts, cut off the arm, folded and hemmed the end (patterned after the disembodied arm with hand). My daughter went under the table and put her hand through the holes. She then put her hand through the prop sleeve, careful to display the hemmed end. (Her hand rested at a 45 degree angle inside the box.) On top of her hand and slightly peeking out from the cuff we added white pillow stuffing. We put white baby powder on her hand to make it look more "dead". Her real hand inside the box looked as fake as the others. When the TOTers reached her hands into the box to get the candy, she quickly moved her hand as if to grab theirs. It was awesome. (I hope I've explained this well enough. If you need more details, let me know. I think one of the reasons this worked so well was that the table was so low no one ever expected anyone to be lurking underneath.)


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Kota, that sounds like a blast! They sell big candy bowls with the arm already attached and you poke yours up thru a hidden hole in the bottom. I carried a clearanced one all over the store last year and ended up putting it back


----------



## GuitarDude (Oct 21, 2003)

GuitarDude


> quote:_Originally posted by David Knoles_
> 
> Well, here's a little prank my friend Charlie came up with that I used at a Halloween bash at one of the local pubs one year. I bet this beautiful girl who was dressed up like Elvira a dollar that I could kiss her without ever touching her. She said "that's impossible. Okay, I'll bet you a dollar that you can't."
> 
> ...


In reply to this david your freinds prank has been around longer than you think, it originated on Rowan and Martins Laugh In (a popular tv show from the late 70s) the price has gone from a nickle to a dollar but dont take credit for something you didnt do.


----------



## GuitarDude (Oct 21, 2003)

GuitarDude


> quote:_Originally posted by David Knoles_
> 
> Well, here's a little prank my friend Charlie came up with that I used at a Halloween bash at one of the local pubs one year. I bet this beautiful girl who was dressed up like Elvira a dollar that I could kiss her without ever touching her. She said "that's impossible. Okay, I'll bet you a dollar that you can't."
> 
> ...


In reply to this david your freinds prank has been around longer than you think, it originated on Rowan and Martins Laugh In (a popular tv show from the late 70s) the price has gone from a nickle to a dollar but dont take credit for something you didnt do.


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Guitardude...get a life man.

Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## creepymama (Oct 10, 2003)

I have a friend who normally does the dummy thing and scares some of the more obnoxious TOTers. This year, he's planning on wearing one of those "3-D camo suits" and will hide in our shrubs or in the wooded area in our yard... 

I can't wait!!

"All of my neighbors think I'm a FREAK! I'm sure it's not the graves and zombies roaming the yard..."


----------



## Neromacer (Oct 27, 2003)

Hey you guys, you want to hear a good prank? I have a great one.

You need a cat for this one. When those little bastards come up to the door wanting candy, you tell them that you are all out, then you say that you have somthing else for them. You go to your cat's litter box and get a big steamy pile. Use one of those scoopers, its much easier. Then bring it to the door and throw that sucker in one of the kid's bags. Make sure you throw it in the one that looks like he would cry easier. Good clean Wholesome Fun!

Of course if you dont have a cat you can just take a leak in on of the kid's bags, their candy will be ruined![]

Blow Me!!!!


----------



## Neromacer (Oct 27, 2003)

holy flying monkey balls! i just got a great idea!

if you dont have a cat and you dont want to get busted for indecent exposure, you can always get dog crap off of the street! its all over the place, of course you can always use your own crap, but wether or not you want to dispence it when the kids come to the door is your choice.

Blow Me!!!!


----------



## ICKYVICKI (Sep 12, 2003)

Sounds kinda mean to me....

You can't spell Vicky without Icky !


----------



## Neromacer (Oct 27, 2003)

mean, but funny!

Blow Me!!!!


----------



## scream_yes (Oct 28, 2003)

some of the halloween pranks that you guys have put are cool but others just strange if you wanna scre somebody do it right!

xxROSIxx


----------



## Neromacer (Oct 27, 2003)

Ok, you thought my other ones were great, this one is even better. When those little bastards who come to the do and are too old to be trick-or-treating (you know who i'm talking about) you tell them the candy is inside, then when they come in kock them out by any means possible, then you cut off their weiner. Then leave him in a feild so when he wakes up he finds his willie in his bag of candy!

Blow Me!!!!


----------



## Neromacer (Oct 27, 2003)

come on, nobody thinks thats funny? i think its great, oh here comes one now, i'll tell you guys how it turns out 

Blow Me!!!!


----------

